# Formosa Orchids



## limuhead (Feb 15, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has ever ordered flasks from Formosa Orchids in Taiwan, and if so how were the flasks. Thinking about getting a few flasks. Minimum order is $250, but I am pretty sure I can do that and then some.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 15, 2013)

Check this

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28212

Flasks usually arrive in pretty shaken condition so has to be deflasked right away.
B


----------

